# nVidia Drivers



## Dissident85 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi all, I am trying to install the nVidia drivers onto my laptop but i keep getting this error

```
"/usr/share/mk/bsd.kmod.mk", line 12: "can't find kernel source tree"
```
I would think that i need to get the kernel source? Is that correct? If so how do i go about getting it? 

Cheers.


----------



## Voltar (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html

I personally use csup to fetch sources.


----------



## Dissident85 (Sep 1, 2009)

Voltar said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html
> 
> I personally use csup to fetch sources.


 
Thanks  for that, but how exactly do it do that? I am having a little bit of trouble using it. 

Also, I tried to use sysinstall to install the kernel source from a cd, via Configure -> Distributions -> src -> base

and then went on to try to install the nVidia drivers again but i got the same error.


----------



## Dissident85 (Sep 1, 2009)

```
dissident# cat /root/supfile
*default tag=.
*default host=cvsup.au.FreeBSD.org
*default prefix=/usr
*default base=/var/db
*default release=cvs delete use-rel-suffix compress

src-base release=cvs
dissident# /usr/local/bin/cvsup /root/supfile
Connected to cvsup.au.FreeBSD.org
Updating collection src-base/cvs
Finished successfully
dissident# pwd
/usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver
dissident# make install clean
===>  Building for nvidia-driver-185.18.29
===> src (all)
"/usr/share/mk/bsd.kmod.mk", line 12: "can't find kernel source tree"
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-185.18.29.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.
dissident#
```

I dont know if i did it right, but there is the out put 

PS: sorry to post again, but i cant edit posts...


----------



## Voltar (Sep 1, 2009)

Dissident85 said:
			
		

> ```
> dissident# cat /root/supfile
> *default tag=.
> *default host=cvsup.au.FreeBSD.org
> ...



What version of FreeBSD, and what arch? 

Your supfile is currently fetching 8-CURRENT, just making sure that is what you're running.


----------



## Dissident85 (Sep 1, 2009)

```
uname && uname -r && uname -m
FreeBSD
8.0-BETA3
i386
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 1, 2009)

Use RELENG_8 for the tag. You're now fetching 9-CURRENT, if I'm not mistaken.

Try:


```
*default host=cvsup.au.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress
src-all
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 1, 2009)

Also make sure you have COMPAT_FREEBSD5 in the kernel and the compat5x port installed (the driver will pull it in). The NVIDIA drivers require FreeBSD 5 libs.


----------



## macbias (Sep 1, 2009)

if you don't have the sources, you most definitely haven't built world (the os) yourself, so get the source tree off the install cd. that way you have the same version of sources as your installed os.

if you csup, you might as well buildworld first.

as root

```
# mount /cdrom
# cd /cdrom/8.0-BETA3/src
# ./install all
```


----------



## Dissident85 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank's i changed my supfile and it worked... only thing in now after running nvidia-config and it configures my xorg.conf file.

when i restart i get a black screen fallowed by this error 

```
Fatal server error:
Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
```

I have a full print out of the Xorg.0.log file at pastebin. I thought it was a bit to big to post here. 

but looking over the log file i cant find any errors?


----------



## adamk (Sep 1, 2009)

You should be able to attach the file to a post here.  The maximum file sizxe is 19.5 KB.  If the log file does exceed that, you can use a service like http://pastebin.com/

Adam

EDIT: I'm an idiot.  You already pastebin'ed it...  Sorry.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 6, 2013)

This topic is four years old. There's little chance anyone will see this. Also, read the forum rules and/or the comments below your posts..


----------

